# propane spotlight



## trueink (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello everyone....I'm a new member as of today 2/22/07!

I'm trying to find information or a manufacturer of a propane spotlight? The ones I have seen have a pistol style grip and use a small canister or tank type cartridge. They come with a reflective dish and a knob to control the flow of gas.

Is anyone familiar with this type of unit?


Thank you for any help!................... 


TrueINK


----------



## Carpenter (Feb 22, 2007)

The only thing I got a hit for in Google about a "Propane Spotlight" was this CPF thread listed April Fools Flashlight Designs.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15854

I don't think anything like that exists in real life. Unless you are going to make one. 

Good luck on your search.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 22, 2007)

never heard of such a thing, last I checked propane didn't get hot enough for any material to luminses enough and the H content is high that it produces a blue flame with little light output.


----------



## trueink (Feb 22, 2007)

Yea I got the same result which brought me to the CandlePower Forum. A friend of mine has 2 that he bought in 2002. He's never seen them since. A member in that forum discussion was also describing these so I emailed him about it...


Thanks for trying to help!

TrueINK


----------



## trueink (Feb 22, 2007)

65535,


It's actually a gas mix.....not sure of the exact types involved..


TrueINK


----------



## 65535 (Feb 22, 2007)

Probably acytaline propane mix, you would need a metal reflector and some serious skills to pull off making one, but I doubt they are made anymore, maybe you are looking for a acytaline miners light?


----------



## cmaylodm (Feb 22, 2007)

Why couldn't it have a mantle in it like a Coleman propane lantern, but with a reflector behind it?


----------



## Blacklight (Feb 22, 2007)

cmaylodm said:


> Why couldn't it have a mantle in it like a Coleman propane lantern, but with a reflector behind it?


 
The brightest Coleman propane Lantern is the Pinnacle at about 1550 lumens total, not sure how that would look if you could focus the light. If you end up building something be very careful. I would not recomend trying to build your own. If you did, you would only want to use it in well ventilated area, also keep in mind that mantles are fairly fragile, so if it gets bumped HARD often, you will be replacing mantles (though that is a pretty easy procedure)


----------



## yuandrew (Feb 22, 2007)

There was a website I saw a while back that had many different "antique" lanterns featured and one of the lights they showed was a Propane searchlight made by Tilley. It's too big to be handheld though, the reflector itself looks to be 18 or 24 inches in diameter and it had some sort of stand or tripod mount. Gas was fed through a hose from a bulk tank.


----------



## billhess (Feb 22, 2007)

http://terrence.marsh.faculty.noctrl.edu/lantern/tilleyindustriallamps.html

see this


----------



## macforsale (Feb 22, 2007)

*


----------



## trueink (Feb 22, 2007)

Billhess,


Yea those look real close....the ones I used had plastic housings where the bottom unscrewed and you inserted the gas canister..only afew years old so I would imaging someone out there sells them?

Question 2: As an alternative, is there a battery powered torch light that does not reflect off the water? These gas lamps allow you to see clear to the bottom providing the water is clear that is....


----------



## Blacklight (Feb 23, 2007)

billhess said:


> http://terrence.marsh.faculty.noctrl.edu/lantern/tilleyindustriallamps.html
> 
> see this


 
I sure love seeing those old lanterns, some great innovation for the days. I get the same feeling when I walk through our Museum and see all the old products that WC Coleman built early in the 20th century.


----------



## trueink (Feb 23, 2007)

Well looks like I found it ....or something really close. I tracked it thru a name on the gas cartridge...




http://www.pleinaironline.it/cgi-bin/ePages.storefront/45df08e7016963d82740d46e0ce0069e/Catalog/2483&2D2661/1



Thanks for everyones input!


TrueINK


----------



## 65535 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm thinking a light with a polarizing filter could possibly do the same thing that a camera would do withit knock out glare? Would be interesting to test.


----------



## Brock (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool, if your getting one we want to know what you think when you get it


----------



## trueink (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll be ordering one soon............I'll let you all know how it works?



Thanks everyone!

TrueINK


----------



## erniemoe (Feb 27, 2007)

The Sportsmans Guide had a propane powered spotlight a number of years back. I believe it was Swedish military surplus. It came in a crate with a tripod. It was for use in a fixed position... not very portable. The reflector appeared to be 1 to 1 1/2 feet in diameter. (From the picture)

Ernie


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmmm... that link takes me to an Italian site called grapesmall. After clicking on English, their products show tanning beds and booths... No propane spotlights.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never heard of a propane or other gas powered torch.
The closest thing I've seen is the Petzl Acetelyne headlamp for spelunking. The Aceto model which is no longer in production I beleive, can be found on a few misc google'd websites.


----------



## nein166 (Feb 28, 2007)

UncleFester said:


> Hmmm... that link takes me to an Italian site called grapesmall. After clicking on English, their products show tanning beds and booths... No propane spotlights.


 
Try this or that which looks like it needs a mantle added to it heres a translation from Italian:
1000
Lamp - portable, ideal floodlight for the fishermen. Adjustable brightness from 10 to 80 Watt. Frontal lighting system.


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Skibane (Mar 6, 2007)

nein166 said:


> Try this or that which looks like it needs a mantle added to it heres a translation from Italian:
> 1000
> Lamp - portable, ideal floodlight for the fishermen. Adjustable brightness from 10 to 80 Watt. Frontal lighting system.



Nope, both of those links still take me to the Italian website with the non-flashlight-related products...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2007)

Plein air "NETTUNO PL671"





There is also the Welding "1000"


----------

